# New Makeup Launches at Target from C'est Moi Beauty



## Dawn (Feb 6, 2021)

We are excited to share that the clean beauty brand C’est Moi just launched 3 new makeup collections at TARGET stores this month that will catapult your eye, cheek and lip game to a whole new level! Starting this week, you can find the following EWG-verified, vegan finds on Target.com and select Target stores nationwide _(as well as Cestmoi.com)_.






*Visionary Metallic Makeup Crayon Set* - The stars have aligned to bring you four stunning metallic shades that you will love endlessly with every look you create. Follow your guides as you channel your inner visionary, or follow our guide that includes three unique looks! Shades include bronze, silver, gold and rose gold; $20 for the set.





*Lid Love Cream Eyeshadow* - A sheer and shimmering veil of stunning shades give your lids nothing but love. Shea butter and sunflower seed oils smooth the skin and give your lids that perfect velvety smooth finish. Shades include bronze, pink/blue and green; $12 each.




*Flushed Lip & Cheek Balm*- a next level tinted lip + cheek balm that keeps your lips and cheeks flushed full of moisture with a vibrant pop of color. Shades include rose, mauve and watermelon; $12 each.


----------



## Margaret1994 (May 31, 2021)

I love this collection


----------

